# Switch & pocket door



## bozobozo (Feb 1, 2012)

If I use a shallow box, can I locate a switch on a wall that contains a pocket door?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Feb 1, 2012)

If your wall is 2x6, then you should be able to.  I would recommend using conduit for that switch.


----------



## bozobozo (Feb 1, 2012)

wall is currently planned as 2x4,  will look into changing it or finding another place for the switch


----------



## codeworks (Feb 1, 2012)

you might think it's ugly, but you could run it on the surface with wiremold. you re building a new home right, you probably don't want the "rustic" look, and your boxes need to be sized per table 314.16 2008 nec, or whatever year code you're in


----------



## bozobozo (Feb 1, 2012)

Your right wiremold will not work, SWMBO would kill me and besides I wouldn't like it either.  That wall segment is only 7' long so changing to 2x6 should not be a big deal (famous last words).

Thanks to all.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 1, 2012)

bozobozo said:
			
		

> If I use a shallow box, can I locate a switch on a wall that contains a pocket door?


 You cannot install a switch in a 2x4 wall with a pocket door.  As mentioned a 2x6 will work but you need to use a standard depth 4" sq. box.  A word of advise-- cut the excess ground screw where it sticks out of the box.  I usually take a hacksaw to it or it will scratch the door.


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 1, 2012)

The switch would be more functional on the other side. What is the reason why you can't put it there?


----------



## bozobozo (Feb 1, 2012)

response to "why can't you put it on the other side"I have attached a pic of the problem.  The pocket is right up against the end of the mudroom and next to the garage door.  If I push the garage door off center (like the pic), I think I can get the switches in that space.  the mudroom is 4'4" wide both doors are 3'-0".

View attachment 522


View attachment 522


/monthly_2012_02/pdoor.JPG.99cca28d3537a78c1e36d5434a89e190.JPG


----------



## chris kennedy (Feb 1, 2012)

Judging from the attachment and being a tool twisting electrician I see options other than in the pocket frame. You mentioned a load calc for this project in your Genny thread. Who is designing this project?


----------



## bozobozo (Feb 1, 2012)

I am the designer and will be the builder.  I will have the plans sealed prior to seeking a permit


----------



## Daddy-0- (Feb 1, 2012)

This is why I hate pocket doors. They always interfere with something and they are a pain to install. One time I forgot to change the nails in the trim gun and I nailed the baseboard to/through the door while it was in the pocket. That was not a good day.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 1, 2012)

I have not met a builder that liked pocket doors either.  I know one builder that won't install them unless he has a minimum 2x6 and he often talks the owner into 2- 2x4 walls with the pocket between them.  He is known for overkill.


----------

